# Launch Ramp at Hogtown Bayou



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there a launch ramp at Hogtown bayou????? IFso, how do I get there????? Will it handle a 21 ft boat?????

TIA


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes there is a ramp and yes it will handle your boat. Pretty decent launch site. Go North on 393 off of 98 and its down on your left before you go over the bridge. Think its called Lion Park or its next to Lion Park?


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks split**,

Will my truck/trailor be probably safe????? Whats the charge????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

redfish99999 said:


> Thanks split**,
> 
> Will my truck/trailor be probably safe????? Whats the charge????


Yeah your truck will be fine. We have fished a few tournaments out of there and I have been there a couple times fun fishing and never had a problem. Pretty sure its free.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

When you cross the bridge, slam on the brakes, ya missed the entrance on the left. Comes up real fast. Was free last year, the county did some interesting things with the parking spaces.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thanks to all*

I'll try it next week.... It seems to me that it is better to trailor to Hogtown(from Destin) than to cruise from Joes bayou where I normally launch.... But, once again, I'll take any advice offered....


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Like Splittine said, its a really nice launch with a fair amount of parking!! I really enjoy fishing out of that launch!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you fishing? There are a couple of ramps on 331 if you are fishing in the very east end of the bay. The FWC just rebuilt a couple of those ramps 2 summers ago so they should be good to use for your size boat.

Cessna ramp on Hogtown bayou is a nice place all around. You will be impressed, I have launched my kayak many times there and I also would run up there just to sit in one of the picnic shelters and eat some lunch and watch the water and boats. It's safer and deeper than that little park in Marimar Beach, Memorial Park if memory serves, I have seen drug activity in that park in the afternoons on a couple of occasions.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I, too, am lookin' at using this ramp. Not only is it my first time on salt water since moving here more than 5 years ago from the Daytona area, but it is my first time putting this boat in salt water. It does not have power tilt and trim so I really studied the charts and sat. imagery and it looks very easy to safe in safe depths. 

My other concern with this, or other area, ramp is my trailer suffers less than stellar components and the tires are smaller than I like so I want to avoid ruff ramps and potholes so i don't snatch the runnin' gear out from under the trailer...

The following is the info from the destin area ramps site regarding this ramp...


> HWY 393 BOAT RAMP
> Updated Dec 6, 2009
> 3198 B CR-393
> Santa Rosa Beach, FL
> ...


So is this info older? There is now ample parking? How early would it fill up on a weekday? Weekends?
As for fishing... I intended to launch and head west and work into Hogtown Bayou looking for the right sign from above to anchor up and soak dead fish on a couple rods while working soft and hard artificials both topwater and varying depth lures.

If these winds pass thru earlier than expected, I might think it safe to go tomorrow.

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Never mind... I now see Cessna Landing is before the one I posted info to. Cassna Landing looks border line for me with a 2 foot depth at the ramp... Is this a conservative number?

Brent


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

2' of water??? Just at a certain point on the ramp. You'll be fine.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

YEP! Deep water, nice ramp with boarding dock. Marked channel to get into the bayou. 

Will likely use it as my main bay ramp for this end of the bay. 

Brent


----------

